

A modern, concurrent web server for ruby - kachhalimbu
http://puma.io/

======
science_robot
The logo reminds me of how the 256 color palette was augmented by combining
them in patterns.

~~~
Scaevolus
It's a reference to CMYK. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CMYK_color_model>

